# Hip Dysplasia: Nutrition



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sorry, no help, bumping up.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Julie, are you on Facebook? There is a wonderful closed group called "Golden Retriever Discussion Group," if you are I'd highly recommend asking a bunch of people on there...although he isn't Golden but I know a lot of people might be able to help, since I certainly can't!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

MaddieMagoo said:


> Julie, are you on Facebook? There is a wonderful closed group called "Golden Retriever Discussion Group," if you are I'd highly recommend asking a bunch of people on there...although he isn't Golden but I know a lot of people might be able to help, since I certainly can't!


I'm actually a member of that group but hadn't thought of it. Might try that too. Thanks 

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I had a golden with mild HD - he was kept lean and well muscled until he was senior when his thyroid started acting up. And once that was under control he was lean and pretty muscular until he died at 14 1/2 - he was a competitive obedience dog as well. So my instinct is always exercise (hiking & swimming mostly) and diet.

I now feed a raw diet predominately from Top Quality Dog Food ( TQDF Price list - they have recently changed their site so it is still under construction) a small supplier based out of Maryland (I believe) who makes monthly food delivery runs up the NE Coast (I-95 stops). The prices are very reasonable and the quality is high - he is a Whole Foods supplier as well. I purchased a smallish FreezerKing freezer that stands perhaps 42 inches tall and holds over 100# of meat.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I had a mod move this over to the nutrition section in hopes I might get some more opinions. From what I've been able to find and price, raw is out for us right now. There's just no way I can swing it. But I'm getting low on food and this would be a great time to switch the boys rather than commit to another month+ on their current food. But I just can't make up my mind and don't know much of anything about grain free foods. I'm hesitant about switching at all for 2 reasons:

1) They're both doing well on this food. They're lean and strong, nice coats, bright eyes... the whole 9 yards. I worry that I'm unnecessarily opening up a can of worms here.

2) Recalls. They're current food (Holistic Select) has never been involved in any of these huge, scary recalls that go on. So I've never paid them much attention, except to make sure the food I feed isn't on those lists. I'd hate to change to a company that has chronic problems.

That said, if grain free and/or a different protein would be more beneficial for Ozzie's hips, it could be well worth the trouble. I'm still having problems pinning down real data on anything to do with this. From what I'm seeing, the theory is that grains promote inflammation.... though some sources state that it's actually carbs, not grains, that are the problem. Would a grain free diet have less carbs? Maybe that's the connection? 

I'd love recommendations for good grain free foods to check out from trustworthy companies. Also, any recommendation for what protein source? Current food is chicken based. Would a fish base be better for the increased amino acids? Or should I just stick with what I'm doing? Any and all help is appreciated.

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I have a 8 month old (almost) GR with hip dysplasia. Tayla and my 14.5 year old golden mix are on Acana fish for kibble and The Honest Kitchen as a moist supplement. Both are expensive, but The Honest Kitchen is as close to raw as I plan to do. It is dehydrated, but the meat source is steamed first. When we adopted Tayla at 4 months she was itchy and I'm happy to say that has cleared up. Both seem to be doing well and both foods are grain free.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Have you spoken with an doggie orthopedist? They may be able to give you more info. specific to your guy. Buddy eats FROMM Chicken a la veg, with Honest Kitchen Force as a topper and is on supplements up the wazoo! for his HD. He also has bowed legs do too or nutrition as a puppy. His hips have not been x-rayed yet. The doggie Ortho. says he does not need it right now. He only shows a slight gait change from his baseline after several hours of running and wrestling with other Big guys.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

There are a wide variety of pre made dog foods on the market you could look into.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Julie, is he on a good strong glucosamine/chondroitin supplement with MSM? I've recently switched my crew from dausiquin to GlycoFlex 3... it has a high amount of MSM which is a natural pain reliever as well as high gluc/chon. Also, a therapeutic dose of omega 3s can really help with inflammation.

Food wise, I've got Maggie on Nutrisource and am most pleased. They are a family owned company, never involved in a recall. They have a grain free line too with moderate protein.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I've heard the theory that grains can increase inflammation, but I don't know how much truth there is to it. It couldn't hurt to try it for a while. Give it a few months and see if you notice a difference...?

If I were going to try a grain-free, fish-based, low carb food it would be Orijen 6 fish. I think many of the grain-free foods contain a lot of potato or sweet potato, so the carbs would still be up there. Orijen does have potato in it, but it's pretty far down on the list, if I remember correctly; not second or third like some foods.

If you decide to try the grain-free, keep us posted. I would consider trying it if you really can see a difference.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Use a product with Perna.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

WasChampionFan said:


> Use a product with Perna.


Glycoflex?


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

MikaTallulah said:


> Glycoflex?


I am partial to Annamaet Endure because it is dosed, packaged and priced for the pro market.

I suspect it will be cheaper and more potent than a tablet.

But, that product has Perna and that is the only nutrient shown in multiple studies to aid the joints, especially in the short-term.

The others are probably valuable over the life of the dog but Perna works fast and works well.

I think Endure would be much less money and its proven.

You may like the tablet over a powder.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I love Dasuquin with MSM and fish oil.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone! Ozzie is currently on Osteobiflex double strength with MSM, but once we run out of what we have we're looking to switch to something stronger so I appreciate the info there too. He's also on fish oil, vitamin E and vitamin C. 

Time to get researching...

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Good luck Julie.... 

... my vet said that the food was not as important as physical therapy/exercise and getting the dog on a good supplement with an appropriate level of glucosamine, chondroitin, and MSM. And keeping the dog as lean as possible. 

The dogs LOVE Glycoflex (soft chews!).


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi Julie, 

Did u ever switch diets? After reading your post I did switch Summer to a grain free diet... I thought no harm. Still waiting to see more muscle on her  she is a little leaner though she weighs the same, I guess thats what they mean..

HD is a stinky thing, I hope Oz is doing well... Summer is 2.5 years old now and though they said she'd need surgery she's still hanging in there! 

In case you are looking for more things to help, our rehab specialist and some agility friends gave rave reviews on this blanket Therapeutic Dog Blankets, Covers

I ordered one for Summer and its making its way across the world in the mail - if Ozzie needs an extra boost you could consider one for him too!


----------

